
Control IKEA IDÅSEN (standing desk) via CLI - tosh
https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko/status/1264548621606965248
======
tosh
repository: [https://github.com/mitsuhiko/idasen-
control](https://github.com/mitsuhiko/idasen-control)

------
phillipseamore
Ah, I need to make a run to my local IKEA.

